# [H] <outland INC> eine BC-Gilde rekrutiert!



## Saucoireion (17. Februar 2011)

*<<< Hallo an alle BC - Fans!>>> *


Wir, die Gilde <outland INC> auf dem Server Kil'jaeden – Horde, sind eine Gemeinschaft reiner Burning Crusade Spieler!
Wir raiden auf eigene Faust mit level 70 Charakteren, ohne Unterstützung höherstufiger Spieler. Momentan sind wir noch auf Suche nach weiteren Mitstreitern und haben von daher erst Kara 10/10 und ZA 3/6 clear.

Ganz wie in Burning Crusade können wir die Bedingungen leider nicht hinkriegen, allerdings haben wir einige Regeln um den Anspruch zu erhöhen:

-	10er Raids werden zu 5t bestritten, wenn 5 Mann im Raid sind, ist die Gruppe voll!
-	25er Raids werden mit ca. 15 Leuten bestritten, hier gilt dasselbe wie im 10er.  (Muss noch genau getestet werden, wahrscheinlich werden manche Encounter nicht machbar sein, wird dann aber noch entschieden)
-	KEINE Woltk oder Cata Gegenstände, Sockel, Verzauberungen, Tränke, Bufffood etc. im Raid!
-	KEINE PvP Gegenstände im Raid
-	Eine Itemlevel-Begrenzung je nach Content.  Momentan liegt diese bei 128, (Zul'Aman)
-	Jeder der sich ziehen lässt bzw. fremd raidet, kann mit einem sofortigen Rauswurf rechnen.


Das Ganze gilt natürlich NICHT für PVP, hier darf alles angezogen,  gesockelt,  verzaubert und gefressen werden 
Des Weiteren nehmen wir keine Charaktere über Stufe 70 und insbesondere KEINE Todesritter auf! 
In den Talentbäumen darf alles geskillt werden,  leider viel zu stark, allerdings können seit Patch 4.0.1 keine Einschränkungen mehr gemacht werden, ohne die Spielweise der Klasse zu zerstören,  dafür aber auch die Raid-Besetzungs-Einschränkung!

Wir nehmen sowohl neue Charaktere, welche noch hochspielen müssen, als auch 70er Charaktere auf. Hierbei ist aber zu beachten, dass jedes Items über der Itemlevel-Grenze für die Raids ausgetauscht werden muss (Heros, Quests, Berufe etc).
Im Großen und Ganzen geht es uns um den Spielspaß und um den alten Content. Uns hat das Design und die Atmosphäre von Burning Crusade am besten gefallen und wollen die alten Instanzen und Umgebungen neu erleben.
Im Raid kommunizieren wir über Teamspeak 3,  Voraussetzung für jeden Raid ist natürlich ein funktionierender Client, sowie die Möglichkeit mindestens zu hören,  sprechen ist aber sehr erwünscht 
Loot wird in den 10er Raids nach eigenem Ermessen verwürfelt und aufgeteilt. Im 25er hingegen, verwenden wir ein Spezielles Lootsystem, welches sich KSK nennt und unserer Meinung ziemlich fair ist.

Wir bieten euch die Möglichkeit, die Erweiterung Burning Crusade in etwas verändeter Form noch einmal mitzuerleben! Wir bieten euch eine nette Gildengemeinschaft, eine erfahrene Gildenleitung und alles was dazugehört! Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, oder ihr euch direkt bewerben wollt, flüstert uns einfach im Spiel an (Extrawelt, Dôh, Vielan) oder schaut auf unserer Seite vorbei: 
_*http://www.outland-inc.de.gg*_


----------



## Saucoireion (26. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## Saucoireion (4. März 2011)

uuuuund /push


----------



## Saucoireion (10. März 2011)

/PUSH!


----------



## Saucoireion (16. März 2011)

schubs


----------



## Saucoireion (23. März 2011)

Wir suchen weiterhin Verstärkung! 
Wir haben ZA clear und wollen bald Gruul/Maggie und den T5 Content angehen!

Besonders gern gesehen sind Heiler und DDs! 
Weiteres zu den gesuchten Klassen etc auf www.outland-inc.de.gg


----------



## Saucoireion (27. März 2011)

push!


----------



## Saucoireion (4. April 2011)

push!


----------



## Saucoireion (15. April 2011)

push


----------



## Saucoireion (9. Mai 2011)

pushel


----------



## Saucoireion (19. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile haben wir TK und SSC clear! In ein paar Wochen wollen wir mit dem T6 Content beginnen und suchen hierfür wieder neue Spieler!

Wenn du Interesse hast, schau einfach mal bei uns rein: www.outland-inc.de.gg


----------



## Saucoireion (23. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## Saucoireion (15. Juni 2011)

Fortschritt:

Hyja: 2/5
BT: 3/9


----------



## Saucoireion (26. Juli 2011)

Fortschritt:

Hyjal: 5/5
BT: 9/9

Infos auf www.outland-inc.de


----------

